# robot carrito con brazo de carga controlado por paralelo



## joanalex (Abr 18, 2008)

hola, estoy estudiando mecatronica, y soy algo nuevo en esto, quisiera su ayuda y colaboracion para q me ayuden en un proyecto q tenemos, se trata de un robot, es un carrito con un brazo robotico, q constara de un sensor de proximidad, el cual, al percibir algun objeto dentro del alcance, el brazo se activará y quitara el objeto, debe cargarlo no ponerlo a un lado, y es controlado desde el puerto paralelo, aunque debe ser autonomo, y ps necesito su ayuda en cuanto a su construccion, espero me ayuden. GRACIAS


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

joanalex dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy estudiando mecatronica, y soy algo nuevo en esto, quisiera su ayuda y colaboracion para q me ayuden en un proyecto q tenemos, se trata de un robot, es un carrito con un brazo robotico, q constara de un sensor de proximidad, el cual, al percibir algun objeto dentro del alcance, el brazo se activará y quitara el objeto, debe cargarlo no ponerlo a un lado, y es controlado desde el puerto paralelo, aunque debe ser autonomo, y ps necesito su ayuda en cuanto a su construccion, espero me ayuden. GRACIAS



Es un poco contradictorio, o es controlado por el LPT o bien es autónomo. En cuando al diseño del brazo, y en base a lo que queres hacer, yo te recomiendo una lectura previa de la cinemática inversa, su problemática y punto en el espacio.

Saludos


----------



## joanalex (May 7, 2008)

Hola, primero q nada quiero agradecerte por haber respondido a mi cuestion, emmm mira gracias por la recomendacion, aunque ya he realizado un prototipo del robot, lo que hice fue automatizarlo con una gal, que fue lo q mas m parecio justo para lo q nos piden n la convocatoria, ahora bien, lo que quiero hacer es alimentarlo desde l puerto paralelo, solo que, no se con exactitud si se pueda hacer eso, y es q ya hice pruebas con un relevador de 5v pero no lo jala, espero ahora su ayuda en esto del manejo de los voltajes del puerto paralelo, y una vez mas disculpas por la confusion.


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

Alimentarlo con el LPT? No y no lo recomiendo. Lo que podes hacer es utilizar el puerto para controlar si una fuente externa. El LPT no deberia cargarse con una corriente mayor a los 80mA si es que aprecias a tu PC (te doy un ejemplo de tener un consumo en el bus de datos de 8 bits).

Saludos


----------

